# www.feelunique.com



## Bob Nellies (7 Mar 2011)

Hi, 

would appreciate any comments from people who have used the feelunique site  - particularly in relation to this:

I ordered sthg off this site -first time using it. I received an order confirmation by email, saying delivery would be within 20 days. Credit card deducted. Order never arrived. Emailed company to enquire. They replied that the order had been returned to them by An Post and asked if I wanted the order re-sent. 

I replied that i did, but it still hasn't arrived. 

Any suggestions? how can i get my money back?  Is this site genuine? (bit late to ask that now!)


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Mar 2011)

I wonder could it be an issue with customs blocking a package.


----------



## becky (7 Mar 2011)

I've used feelunique three times without any problems, the last time was just after christmas, so the site is genuine.  I get my orders delivered to work as the packaging can be large.I have however discovered they operate out of the jersey island so you may get stung for customs.


----------



## athens2004 (7 Mar 2011)

I have often used the site in the past with no problems with delivery etc. The last few times I tried to use it it has rejected my order for some reason.... a computer error so I have not ordered from them for about 4 or 5 months


----------



## Tom Newbald (8 Mar 2011)

Hi Bob,

As someone who works for feelunique.com can I suggest you email Hayley in our customer services team and she will look into this for you - hayley@feelunique.com.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bob Nellies (8 Mar 2011)

Thanks folks - will follow advice - much appreciated!  

very glad site is genuine!


----------



## themetunegal (31 Mar 2011)

Have used this site a number of times without any problems. Last order did arrived damaged though and a quick call to the company saw it being resent without any quibble.


----------

